# Best way to train boundaries



## jonesyboy (Sep 20, 2008)

What's the best way to train a dog that certain rooms in your house are off limits?? I don't want Jonesy in the dining room and upstairs. The first couple weeks he was home he was great about not going upstairs, but all it took was going up there once and now he's allways up there! He has free roam of the rest of the house and someone is allways downstairs so he's not going up there because he's lonely. In fact he often goes upstairs when there's no one up there.

Thanks.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I'd use baby gates until he's fully trained about not going where you don't want him to go. Every time he succeeds, it's reinforcing the pattern.


----------



## jonesyboy (Sep 20, 2008)

How does he know not to go in there once the baby gates are taken down? Will keeping him out of the rooms entirely help him learn to not go in there even when he physically can?


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I'd work on training him in small installments--just a few minutes with you holding a leash and making him stay at the doorway/bottom of the steps. When you aren't actively training, then use the gates. it's going to take time.


----------



## TinaMarie143 (Dec 11, 2008)

The way I kept my goldens out of certian rooms is with a baby gate.. at the time I only had elvis.. but when he would walk up to the gate.. I would say hi to him.. then softly tell him to go lay down.. after awhile he would understand and go into the room he was allowed too and lay down.. after awhile I was able to take the gates down.. everytime he tried to come in at first.. I would say.. Go lay down.. and he would turn around and leave.. now we have Priscilla.. and she is about a year.. so the gates are back up and I am working on "go lay down" with her.. 

She seems to learn a little slower then elvis did.. wish he would always behave.

Tina, Elvis and Priscilla


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I use gates and lots of repeated verbal instruction "no" and "wait" and so forth.


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

Max isn't allowed in the kitchen and i trained him with the string method. 
I taped 2 pieces of yarn across the doorway, one at his neck height and the other one above his ankles (high enough so his feet and fit under, you have to have it at a height where he can step into the room so you have the chance to correct him). 
I sat in the kitchen just on the other side of the string with treats. Max would be on the other side and everytime he stepped past the string I pushed him back with a stern "out". When he stayed without trying to get in the room, even if it was just a second he got a treat. After several training sessions I removed the top string and continued the process, of course extending the time he had to stay "out" before he got a treat. The last process is doing sessions without the string. 
Max learned really quicky, he got it the first day. But just like anything worth doing, it takes time and lots of patience. You just have to keep in mind that until it clicks, they have no idea what you're trying to do to them, haha. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

jonesyboy said:


> How does he know not to go in there once the baby gates are taken down? Will keeping him out of the rooms entirely help him learn to not go in there even when he physically can?


It works b/c it sets up a pattern of behavior.

For example, I'm 34. I've never smoked. I have no intention to start. Kinda the same idea.


----------

